# pics of 97 SE-R, soon for sale



## metro_se-r (May 5, 2003)

Hi All,

got some pics of my 97 200sx se-r. The car is for sale as of august 1st. Hate to sell it, but must.


























































































Your feedback is welcomed.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

looking good! how much you want for it? i'm offering 3 cents right now... :thumbup:


----------



## metro_se-r (May 5, 2003)

mzanubis said:


> looking good! how much you want for it? i'm offering 3 cents right now... :thumbup:


thanks for the offer, but the reserve is set a little higher then that.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

not feeling the woodgrain but other then that its hot...

list of mods? do you have an engine bay?

if so i wanna see both


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

:jawdrop: what?!! the wood grain is C double O L!! :idhitit:

ps-i'll go 3 dollars, what say you now?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

mzanubis said:


> :jawdrop: what?!! the wood grain is C double O L!! :idhitit:
> 
> ps-i'll go 3 dollars, what say you now?


I'm felling, woodgrain all in my tinted truck I'm feeling all my teef are with princess cuts....


----------



## Nismo GA16 (Mar 22, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> not feeling the woodgrain but other then that its hot...
> 
> list of mods? do you have an engine bay?
> 
> if so i wanna see both


Same here, not really like it


----------



## metro_se-r (May 5, 2003)

woodgrain is stock nissan accessory. came with the car.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

metro_se-r said:


> woodgrain is stock nissan accessory. came with the car.


news to me. Where are you located?


----------



## metro_se-r (May 5, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> news to me. Where are you located?


You learn something new every day....

On top to the right of the steering wheels. You can see the Nissan logo.









btw, i'm in North jersey.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Actually.... the woodgrain is not that bad..... But hey the car looks good bro nice job :thumbup:


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

dude, i'm from wayne, your car is gorgeous! where exactly are you? i thought mine was clean!!!! i might actually be interested! i'm in jordan right now so my respones will be slightly delayed!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

How many miles and what kinda mods ya got on it...other than the stillen lip and lights? Just curious.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

woodgrain is probably just a dealer install

i think i bought my Teins from you

anyhow, car looks purty good


----------



## Tim F (Nov 30, 2004)

Very nice!! Is that the original paint, or is it repainted?!


----------



## metro_se-r (May 5, 2003)

Gimp said:


> How many miles and what kinda mods ya got on it...other than the stillen lip and lights? Just curious.


130K miles
Stillen 4-1 Header
HKS 2.5" Catback Dragger
Place Racing CAI with K&N 3" filter
KYB AGX Adjustable Struts
Ground Control Adjustable Coilovers
Timing set to 18 degrees

Stereo:
Kenwood Excellon Head Unit. MP3, and Sirius ready.
10 disc changer.
Kicker Components up front.
Kicker 6.75 in the back.
2 10" Kicker subs.
Kicker 200 Watt amp.


----------



## metro_se-r (May 5, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> woodgrain is probably just a dealer install
> 
> i think i bought my Teins from you
> 
> anyhow, car looks purty good


I believe you did, except you have a different name on Sr20forum.

thanks.


----------



## metro_se-r (May 5, 2003)

low200sx said:


> Very nice!! Is that the original paint, or is it repainted?!


original paint


----------

